# Livery yards or field with stables Banbury



## Dipsy83 (25 January 2016)

Hi

On the search again for a friend, looking for a livery yard or fields with stables to rent for 2 mares and 1 gelding close to Banbury..

if you could help or point me in the right direction that will be great

x


----------



## Lindylouanne (26 January 2016)

Which side of Banbury?

There are DIY yards at Tadmarton, Oak Tree at Bloxham, Polly Tompkins at Milcombe, Grange Farm at Swalcliffe. On the Stratford road Hornton Grounds and Balscote DIY. Over the other side of Banbury in Thorpe Mandaville there is Manor Stables. To the north Valley Equestrian and a bit further over Radway.


----------



## Dipsy83 (27 January 2016)

Thanks for them, she is at one of those yards at the moment and few of the others don't have space for 3 at present.  Which is why also asking for private fields with stables, not too fussed about either side of Banbury but would prefer Broughton, Shutford, Hanwell directions if that makes sense.. however if the perfect place came up the other side of town would be considered


----------



## Lindylouanne (27 January 2016)

Finding space for three at this time of year will be difficult and I don't know of any fields and stables for rent but will keep my ears open. There is a place over at Tysoe but can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Dipsy83 (31 January 2016)

Lindylouanne said:



			Finding space for three at this time of year will be difficult and I don't know of any fields and stables for rent but will keep my ears open. There is a place over at Tysoe but can't remember the name of it.
		
Click to expand...

Tysoe only had 1 space, did say if she could hold out spaces may become available in the next couple of months at other yards so she's joined the waiting list for a couple..


----------



## Aleka81 (19 February 2016)

Does she need facilities? I know of somewhere that has a school but no hacking at all! Even with the most saintly horse there is no hacking. PM me if it's any good and I'll send you the details. It's near south newington


----------



## Dipsy83 (22 February 2016)

Hi thanks for the reply but think she has found somewhere now. I know south newington and I wouldn't fancy riding on those roads


----------

